

What's happening in the A/B Testing Market? - garazy
https://blog.builtwith.com/2013/07/19/whats-happening-in-the-ab-testing-market/

======
searchquant
Great data from BuiltWith (as usual), but a few key questions remain
unanswered:

1) how much _usage_ are the sites measured getting out of the A/B testing
solutions they're using? I rather suspect that there are order of magnitude
differences in tool usage that this measurement doesn't capture.

2) IMO it's really the usage among the top 2-5K sites that matters, and even
within that it's the top few hundred that drive 80%+ of ecommerce. What tools
_they 're_ using are a very, very important measure of share of A/B testing
budgets being spent.

